

What are the most frequently asked questions by a VC? - wave

When you go for a fund raising, what are the most frequently asked questions by a VC?
======
aneesh
Why are you bothering me? Can't you see I'm checking my Blackberry?

------
staunch
* How are you going to use my money ("put it to work")?

* To what point will my money get you?

* Who is your competition?

* How are you better/different than your competition?

(Paraphrased of course and pretty limited VC experience here. I'm not actually
sure how common they are, but I've heard these questions.)

------
tonystubblebine
One of my favorite VC questions was, "This all sounds nice, but if it doesn't
work out, what other levers do you have to pull?"

I like thinking about my company that way--there's a lot of opportunities out
there so it's never the end of the world if the one you're looking at dries
up.

------
dshah
What gives you a sustainable competitive advantage?

------
sharpshoot
What problem do you solve? How do you scale this? How big is the market? What
do you want to do this the money? What key assumptions do you need to prove to
make this a success? WHat metrics are you going to use to validate these
assumptions?

------
webwright
How are you going to get really really really really big?

------
cmm324
Good question... I have nothing to contribute but look forward to reading the
posts.

------
ericwan
How will you make money?

